# Where to find Grayling?



## gwhit67 (Dec 20, 2009)

A buddy of mine asked me the other day if I knew of any places up in the Uintah's where we might be able to find some Grayling. I didn't know so I thought I would jump on here and ask all of you. Any help would be greatly appreciated. We have hit lots of rivers and streams up there but haven't been able to hookup with any Grayling yet


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Is it wrong to "hotspot" grayling? Nah... Sand Lake (hike in from Dry Creek trailhead in upper Weber Canyon.) All but guaranteed. Be gentle on the hook set, they have really soft mouths and you'll both lose the fish and probably kill it if you horse them in like a stocked trout. They're willing to eat anything of the right size. After you get tired of Grayling, you can proceed to Fish Lake and catch a few trout too. It's a fairly stout hike in, so bring a picnic and make it a day. (I'm having a moment of self-doubt, Sand, Round and Fish lakes are all near eachother; Fish is the big one and is correctly named, I'm not certain if its Round or Sand that has the Grayling- they're right next to eachother, it'll be the one where you catch all the Grayling.)


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Round has a few fish in it, but it has been my experience that Sand has the best chance of catching grayling, although they are pretty small. Fish is much bigger, with bigger fish. Keep in mind its a relative term. By bigger, I mean you'll likely catch a few in the 10-12 inch range.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Carolyn Lake, about 6 miles east on the Highline Trail just before you reach Rocky Sea Pass, has lots of grayling, as well a spectacular view of the upper Duschesne River gorge.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

No-one has mentioned Trial Res?


-DallanC


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I know of angel lake. I've caught some there. It's about a half mile hike in. Cirque is supposed to have them too.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

stimmie78 said:


> I know of angel lake. I've caught some there. It's about a half mile hike in. Cirque is supposed to have them too.


Awe yes, Whiterocks!


----------

